# What did I tell you?...



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Under tremendous psychological pressure that came from being outed in my previous thread I undertook to fabricate the small scale filter. Here are a couple of pics...


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Looks pretty good, huh? Welllll......


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

*FAIL!:doh:*


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Is the pump pumping INTO or OUT OF the filter? It looks like it is pumping into, which would cause a pressure build-up. If it is on the output and pulling out of the filter, it should create negative pressure (or almost close to it) and pull the filter together.

If you are able to pull this off for a pretty reasonable cost, I might ask you to build me a 5-6 gallon size 600 - 1200 gph filter.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looked good, i forgot the difference in glass untempered and the other is tempered might find the one that can take more pressure and be drilled...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This shouldn't be happening.

In 2006 I made a filter exactly like yours. I used it for at least 1 year. Never leaked. 

I suppose you have tried to adjust the silicone gasket and all. I seem to recall some leaking when I first tried the filter but I moved the gasket around, flipped it over, etc. and it sealed perfectly. The filter was on the same surface as the tank though - side by side. Don't know if that makes a difference. Also since I'm paranoid about leaks my pump was inside of the tank.

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Too bad!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

You guys are all too clever. All is not what it seems. Dave is right. With the pump properly directed it should produce negative pressure inside the container.

A step that I neglected was to test the pump before ever installing it. We couldn't get the thing to pump. So Tex Gal is forcing water into the input with a garden hose and thus creating positive pressure in the container. I have to remove the pump and work that issue before trying again. But I was really surprised at how easily the seal leaked. I'm a little freaked out about that.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't forget if you plan to place this below the tank, there is head pressure caused by the height of the water column that will put pressure on the device. If the pump is pumping OUT of the device the head pressure may not be an issue ... until the power goes off.

bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If the current gasket is not holding the pressure, you could use RTV Silicone to build your self a gasket that is permanently attached to the lid. I have used High Temp RTV Silicone to create a gasket for a pressure cooker without any issues. You can get this at any auto part store. This has the same curing agent used in aquarium silicone and no extra additives because it is sensor safe.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.otterbox.com/OtterBox-90...-01_color=01&start=3&cgid=otterbox-9000-cases

Just please don't do an exquisite silicone job like the Nemo girl did. I have not seen an uglier silicone application (not even in "People" or "Us" magazine). Use the fittings from the failed project.

--Nikolay


----------

